# IS THIS A CHAR MAR SODA BOTTLE? WATER BOTTLE????



## 3emarketeers (Sep 27, 2006)

HI--HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING WELL,​​MY BOYS  DUG THIS BOTTLE UP AND I WAS WONDERING IF IT'S A SODA BOTTLE, WATER BOTTLE OR WHAT ???
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


​IT SAYS CHAR ON ONE SIDE AND MAR ON THE OTHER​IT SAYS MIN CONTENTS 10 FL OZS AROUND THE BASE​​IS IT A CHAR MAR BOTTLE OR A MAR CHAR BOTTLE?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

​​​​




​

UNDER THE WORD DURAGLAS IS A LITTLE ROUND CIRCULAR INDENTATION, THEN THE NUMBER 14, ANOTHER LITTLE ROUND CIRCULAR INDENTATION AND THEN THE NUMBER 15​​ANYONE THINK IT'S WORTH EBAYING?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

​THANKS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IN ADVANCE FOR ANY INFO!​


----------



## towhead (Sep 27, 2006)

It is most likely Char mar.  There is a bar here in MN by that name....and there is a pop bottle from Jacksonville FL  ca 1939 ACL referenced on the net.

http://www.ca-yd.com/html/jaxcomp/c_detail.htm


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks Julie.


----------



## Brains (Sep 28, 2006)

your little circle thing is an O-I logo. i have a bottle made by them, it's like a 7 up green certo bottle. I dont know how long O-I operated but they still make glass today. I think they started around 1920-1930.
 Bryan


----------



## Jim (Sep 28, 2006)

The 48 is the date of your bottle, 1948. The O-I mark was first used in 1929, when Illinois Glass Co. merged with Owens Glass Bottle Co. and formed Owens-Illinois. The mark was used at least into the 1950-s or 60s. They are still around, but I do not think they still use the old O-I mark on anything today. Neat bottle, I like embossed sodas. ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey Julie, Char-mar is a common name used for everything from community and multiple bussiness names to clothing but I pieced together a little info.It looks like Char-Mar was a brand of soda from Ohio or Illinos but was bottles in many states. There was even a Char-Mar bottling works in Jacksonville that used Char-Mar as their main brand. It ws supposed to rival Coke and Pepsi for a chunk of the market and  it was bottled from the late 1930s into the 50s. Thats all I could find.


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 29, 2006)

*Thanks Warren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for responding to my email.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   So do you think it would be a fair to say in my ebay listing that it is a rare bottle?  I don't want to mislead anyone, but since there is not much info about it, may there isn't many of these bottles?  What do you think? Do you think it's even worth listing? I was thinking of starting it off at maybe 5 bucks.    By the way Warren, do you have someone named Julie on your mind?  That's the second time you called me Julie--lol.  But that's okay...*
*as long as you keep answering my  questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can be anybody you want me to be!*


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 29, 2006)

*IN MY PREVIOUS POST, I THANKED WARREN, BUT I FORGOT TO THANK EVERYONE ELSE WHO ALSO RESPONDED TO THE QUESTION, SO THANKS EVERYONE, I REALLY APPRECIATE ALL YOUR HELP AND INFORMATION*​*

*​


----------



## cc6pack (Sep 29, 2006)

Angela/Julie/whatever[]

 I thought I had sent you this earlier, but heres a little more info on Owens bottles in general to help narrow down the dates of their bottles. 

http://www.fruitjar.org/PlantCodes/Owens-Illinois_files/image001.gif


----------



## towhead (Sep 29, 2006)

Interesting info Warren.  The CharMar's bar is near Meadowlands just outside Duluth.  I thought maybe it was somebodys name []


----------



## capsoda (Sep 29, 2006)

When I first started searching for info on it I was swamped by real estate brokers and community ads. Kinda freaked me out all the stuff that came up under that name.

 Hey Angela, I don't think I would list it as rare. Maybe harder to find. Durning my search I ran across 2 different ACLs and 2 different embossed and while there was not any real compilation of info there were small amounts scattered all over the internet and one old book I have. I would give you the name of the book but it hasn't had a cover since I have got it from an old digging buddy. 

 Sorry about the name mix up. I should have been in bed and not reading about bottles but I'm addicted.


----------



## 3emarketeers (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Warren.  I really need to get better at searching the internet for stuff.  I only use the Google search engine.  Is there another better search engine I should be using?


----------



## towhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I seem to find the most searching through YAHOO


----------

